# ADA 30w Iwagumi build (first try)



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

I was originally going to go with the innovative marine 10, but decided to go a bit smaller and picked up an ADA 30w along with some other stuff.


The ato is for my reef tank.

The plan is to grab an ada aquasky knockoff off ebay and once I am ready with the scape start growing the dwarf hairgrass carpet emersed, then flooding and then trying my hand in diy co2. Is there any other carpeting plant that would be a little more forgiving than the hairgrass? The stocking plan is just cherry shrimp for now.


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey

Im looking foward to see your tank in progress! Dwarf hair grass is a bit hard to grow, require a good amount of light/co2. If you want carpeting plants, Marsilea crenata, Marsilea hirsuta are really easy to grow and look beautiful. For the light you should check out the Chihiros A - séries.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Hi there! Honestly if you are going to go into carpeting plants. Dont waste your time with DIY. DIY has its place with low tech aquariums, supplementing CO2 for anubias and the like, however with carpeting plants, consistency is key and it is hard to get that with DIY setups. I have nearly gassed my inhabitants twice and decided to go with pressurized co2 and never looked back. What I am trying to say is weigh the costs and benefits since you already have such a nice tank!


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

JuanSan said:


> Hi there! Honestly if you are going to go into carpeting plants. Dont waste your time with DIY. DIY has its place with low tech aquariums, supplementing CO2 for anubias and the like, however with carpeting plants, consistency is key and it is hard to get that with DIY setups. I have nearly gassed my inhabitants twice and decided to go with pressurized co2 and never looked back. What I am trying to say is weigh the costs and benefits since you already have such a nice tank!


I see. What would be a decent co2 setup? I don't know anything about the pressurized systems.


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Why not just give a try with Seachem - Flourish Excel? I am having great results with about 1ml dosing a day.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Tmr8188 said:


> I see. What would be a decent co2 setup? I don't know anything about the pressurized systems.


Start here! If you have any questions after, I am an open book. 

Pressurized CO2 FAQ


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

Awesome I will read through that. One quick question though, on a tank this small do I need to use more than one substrate or will the ada amazonia powder work?


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

The powder should do pretty great as the only substrate. Not much else is actually needed, IMO. 

I got super stoked when I seen the ato sitting on top. I thought man, this guy means business! I'm setting up a reef also so that's understandable 

JuanSan pretty much nailed DIY co2. It's far to inconsistent for high tech, IME especially for such a nice tank and substrate choice. I may be wrong but I thought shrimp didn't do well with Co2 injection? I don't know anything about shrimp so...

I've heard a lot of good things about Monte Carlo as a no/low co2 carpet plant. Looks like larger hc if I recall correctly. Although, with dhg, if your emersed carpet is dense enough before flooding it would probably sustain itself for a decent time especially since you're using aquasoil. Dhg without co2 grows super slow, IME, regardless of lights and ferts. It doesn't really die or melt it just kind of sits their as if in suspended animation. I now have it in my high tech 26 bowfront and I'm trimming about 3 inches weekly, in regular ADA aquasoil, 4bps co2 injection, 2 Finnex 24" 24/7 on max for 6hrs, ei dosing.

I've also heard of people "dosing" plain ol' carbonated water in smaller systems like this introduced as new water during a water change or as daily top offs but that goes more along the line of the DIY Co2 meaning it usually only works well in lower tech supplemental situations (anubias, java fern, other low co2 demanding species). Excel should work just fine for most planted tanks. 

If you end up towards a lower tech tank, I think a buce carpet would look real nice coupled with some mossy driftwood and needle-leaf java fern (or other grassy bush-like plants) in the background. Maybe add some stones for depth and definition. Actually, that description wouldn't necessarily be limited to low tech. 

What other plants are you planning on adding, if any? Great start with the sweet equipment!


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

RyRob said:


> The powder should do pretty great as the only substrate. Not much else is actually needed, IMO.
> 
> I got super stoked when I seen the ato sitting on top. I thought man, this guy means business! I'm setting up a reef also so that's understandable
> 
> ...


I needed a new ato because my hydor ato has decided to not turn off while pumping. Tried to make it work, but not going to mess around with it anymore. What typw of reef are you setting up? I have 2 up right now, my im lagoon 25 and my fluval spec v. The spec will be coming down soon though.

The plan is to go high tech. I just thought I could get away with diy co2 on such a small tank, but I do get every one's point on consistent co2 delivery. I am just a bit intimidated by pressurized systems. If someone could get me a shopping list it would be a great start. Thanks for the heads up on the shrimp + co2 = death, I will have to look into that.

As far as the rest of the equipment goes, the kessil tuna sun is looking really good right now. I had a tuna blue on my spec and the shimmer was sick. The nanobox flare is also one I am considering.

Plants is really dependant on fauna. If shrimp do indeed do poorly in co2 injected tanks I will look into other inhabitants. Boraras micros look really sweet. I am not sure how they would do in an iwagumi though. I heard they like dimmer tanks.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Shrimp are fine in CO2, just make sure you don't overdo it. Dial in the CO2 to the max limit where they are active and look combfortable. You can also stock them together Boraras micros with them, they'll be fine in the Iwagumi. Shrimp have negligible bio loads. What's the volume of the tank?
To be honest DHG (there are many species mind you), is one of the easier carpeting plants. Your substrate is good (ADA Aquasoil is the best substrate IMO), and if you go for CO2, have a good light and dose decently you can grow any carpet (or plant really). Go for the plant you like the look of most.
You can dry start if you wish, maintaining adequate level of moistures is key, to make sure you don't cause BGA with too much. Also having adequate gas exchange every now and then to prevent fungus.
Note for when you want to scape this. In Iwagumis rock selection is paramount. Make sure you pick one rock that looks wayyyyy too big (okay within reason) for the scape. I always underestimate it, go big. Having a strong main stone makes the Iwagumi in small tanks.
For your CO2, you need a CO2 tank, a 1 litre one should suffice for this size (maybe larger would be better if you want to change tank size), a bubble counter, drop checker (with 4dKH water and pH solution), a solenoid regulator if you want to run it on a timer (there are manual ones, but it's not worth it) and a diffuser either inline, a reactor or a cermaic in-tank diffuser. Since you are using a canister, and seeing the size of the tank either the ceramic in-tank or the in-line would be good. Up to you on your aesthetic choice.
Hope I have answered most things, may have missed some details, got a bit lengthy and my brain is a bit worn out today.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I came in and its still not done!!! I'll go play outside again.


----------



## Dou (Nov 16, 2015)

From my experience... Shrimp and CO2 was a bad choice. Although they don't die they just don't appreciate being gassed. Neos were fine but my caridina seemed more susceptible and sluggish. Amanos seemed to be completely fine though and were always berried (but never gave birth ofc).

Also it looks like the eheim filter you chose is going to be way too powerful for a 30W. You're going to be blowing your fish and substrate all over the place. Even if you can turn down the outflow you're better off just using a smaller filter (than putting extra stress on the motor). I recommend using a smaller canister filter or an AC20 which obviously doesn't look as good but does the job.

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

*CO2 and shrimp*

IME, once again consistency is key. Shrimp are tough, resilient little bastards and you have to nuke them with CO2 to kill them. I have both Amanos and RCS in my tank atm and they are doing great! As you probably already know with smaller tanks, even small changes have massive effects on the state of the aquarium. If you take it nice and slow, they will acclimitize. Start with some ghost shrimp for practice since they are cheap and when you have all of your parameters dialed in after a few weeks/months, then progress to Amano and RCS if those are what interest you. Also, now that i looked at your equipment a little closer, I agree with a previous user, that filter is super powerful for your tank. You may want to consider dialing that down a bit or you will literally be blowing substrate, plants and fish away. The other issue is that the intake could suck in even the strongest of swimmers!


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

I intially ordered the 2211 but they were out of stock and upgraded me to the 2213. I was actually worried that the filter would be too weak (the reefer in me). I plan on packing the canister full of media and dialing the flow down a whole lot. Once the motor breaks in I don't anticipate any issues.

Nordic, sorry to diappoint. I should have mentioned that this would be a super slow build. I still have a load of work to do with my reef. Once I can leave it be to grow in then I will go full tilt on this little guy.

Would it be excessive to run an apex jr on a tank this small? I saw the ada electronic co2 solenoid and figured an apex would be abit more reliable than any timer, and it just so happens that I have a spare apex jr...


----------



## Dou (Nov 16, 2015)

You're going to switch out the existing media with some others? I thought the set comes complete with filter media and all? Anyway... Mine straight out of the box with the media was extremely powerful even with the spray bar and it was in a 17G... Picturing this filter on a 3G... It's perfect now after 5 months of use and gunking up (due for a cleaning soon). Will be interesting to see if I did something wrong or if you figure out a good way to control the flow because the only suggestion I found thus far was to reduce the outflow tab (never inflow).



Tmr8188 said:


> I intially ordered the 2211 but they were out of stock and upgraded me to the 2213. I was actually worried that the filter would be too weak (the reefer in me). I plan on packing the canister full of media and dialing the flow down a whole lot. Once the motor breaks in I don't anticipate any issues.
> 
> Nordic, sorry to diappoint. I should have mentioned that this would be a super slow build. I still have a load of work to do with my reef. Once I can leave it be to grow in then I will go full tilt on this little guy.
> 
> Would it be excessive to run an apex jr on a tank this small? I saw the ada electronic co2 solenoid and figured an apex would be abit more reliable than any timer, and it just so happens that I have a spare apex jr...


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I ain't got knowledge on reef equipment so I dunno how the Apex Jr will work for you. Using a timer + solenoid regulator (you don't have to get ADA, there are other brands which are cheaper and just as good) is all you need for the planted tank though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

Dou said:


> You're going to switch out the existing media with some others? I thought the set comes complete with filter media and all? Anyway... Mine straight out of the box with the media was extremely powerful even with the spray bar and it was in a 17G... Picturing this filter on a 3G... It's perfect now after 5 months of use and gunking up (due for a cleaning soon). Will be interesting to see if I did something wrong or if you figure out a good way to control the flow because the only suggestion I found thus far was to reduce the outflow tab (never inflow).


I have a few options as far as restricting out flow, closing the out flow valve half way, placing the filter further away to disappate head pressure, teeing it off and using 2 lily pipes, and cutting blades off the impeller. For media I have some marine pure left over from my reef and tons of carbon.


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

Tmr8188 said:


> I have a few options as far as restricting out flow, closing the out flow valve half way, placing the filter further away to disappate head pressure, teeing it off and using 2 lily pipes, and cutting blades off the impeller. For media I have some marine pure left over from my reef and tons of carbon.


Let me know how this works out for you. Been wanting to try an Eheim 2213 on a small tank.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

An Eheim 2213 should be fine for this. I have one on a 30-C. Although bigger, it's really low/medium flow.

You can always go w/ the poppy-style lily pipe if it's too much flow.


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

bereninga said:


> An Eheim 2213 should be fine for this. I have one on a 30-C. Although bigger, it's really low/medium flow.
> 
> You can always go w/ the poppy-style lily pipe if it's too much flow.


I shall try.


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

Ordered a Kessil A160 Tuna Sun along with some HC. Need to get some paint for the back of the tank and I will be growing emersed for awhile.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you sure you wanna go paint? Film makes it less permanent if you don't want the back coloured anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

Opare said:


> Are you sure you wanna go paint? Film makes it less permanent if you don't want the back coloured anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can always scrape it off. I don't want to deal with air bubbles.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah fair enough. Air bubbles are a major pain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

So finally got my kessil. Picked up so tropico hc and its time to get this started. I will post pics of the scape when its set. Would some phoenix rasbora work for a tank of this size?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Don't make us wait man! 
Do a before and a beafter picture


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Your capacity is 3.2 Gallons right?








That's what it says on this chart anyway. So, if that is the case I wouldn't go for the Rasboras. Some people would say you could, but I personally wouldn't. Can't suggest anything for the tank right now but if anything comes to mind I'll post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Don't make us wait man!
> Do a before and a beafter picture


I have not started it yet. I still need to paint the back like I said I would weeks ago :laugh2:


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

How is this scape?



I will have to break apart some stone and add it once I plant.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Needs more/a bigger rock. You need something to be your focal point, and in an Iwagumi this is usually your largest stone. You then build around that largest stone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmr8188 (May 25, 2016)

Opare said:


> Needs more/a bigger rock. You need something to be your focal point, and in an Iwagumi this is usually your largest stone. You then build around that largest stone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the rock I had and the size of the tank I figured I would try out a parted scape like this. I know its not an iwagumi.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Tmr8188 said:


> With the rock I had and the size of the tank I figured I would try out a parted scape like this. I know its not an iwagumi.




Mhm but even for a U-shaped scape I would recommend having a larger piece of hardscape to give some focus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Opare said:


> Mhm but even for a U-shaped scape I would recommend having a larger piece of hardscape to give some focus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on what carpet plant you put, it's going to overgrow the rocks quickly. I'd agree with putting a larger rock on one side at the very least. When you say you are going with a part, are you only planting on the sides?


----------

